# It's already begun!



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I guess it would be appropriate to say that Andrew George is still open!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice. I like it!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is pretty good, I remember a couple of those plays were Utes ran into each other while the Cougar man kept on going.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:2b5b9gsm]Winning.jpg[/attachment:2b5b9gsm]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:2vjzggah]Hokey Pokey.jpg[/attachment:2vjzggah]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:28k96sux]Losing - on your back.jpg[/attachment:28k96sux]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:1se44o5c]Scoreboard.jpg[/attachment:1se44o5c]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:td2jp0so]Losing - get used to it.jpg[/attachment:td2jp0so]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:3kd5gzxn]Losing 3 out of 4.jpg[/attachment:3kd5gzxn]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

[attachment=0:2oe38m2m]Rivalry.jpg[/attachment:2oe38m2m]


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its all fun and games, Fatbass, until 'Bama gets stomped by Florida!!! Roll Gators, roll!


----------

